# BYU 71 SDSU 58



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Enough said!!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Jimmer is UNDER rated!


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

It's a good thing SOMEBODY showed up to play tonight. Jimmer scored over 60% of BYU's points, hitting for 43 points. Not bad. For them to win in SD will probably take some of the other guys showing up to play as well. Only one other player in double figures scoring tonight. 

Great game though. Intense and very close for most of the game.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

-()/- *()*


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Congrats to the Cougars......but they still have a return date in San Diego. Let's see if they are good enough to avoid the split. I think I'm putting my money on SDSU next go around.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats Cougs. Well done.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am sorry to inform Fixed and Tree that my man crush on them is officially over, I have a new man crush on Jimmer, man I love me a little Jimmer. I know that sounds gay and I don't even care. :mrgreen: o-|| :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Jimmer is freaking good. So good! No top 10 team in the country should let ANY player light them up for 40 points - I don't care who it is. That guy just gets it done. Wow was that a fun game to watch.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a new motto / philosophy in life. Any time I am faced with temptation or a difficult decision I am just going to ask myself:



> What Would *Jimmer* Do?


Seriously though, I have been going to games at the Marriott Center since I was 6 years old and can remember watching Danny Ainge play there, but I have never seen anything like that in that arena. To say it was amazing would be an understatement, and to say the atmosphere was electricifying would be ho-hum. That was the most fun I have ever had at any basketball game including some of the playoff games I have been to for the Jazz.

As far as the scoring goes, I certainly would have preferred to see more of a team effort, but you could tell that Emery, Hartsock and Collinsworth just weren't feeling it. They probably let the hype and pressure of the game get to them. Jimmer is one of those rare players who feeds off of that though, and his teammates know that better than anyone and were more than happy to just feed him the ball. Davies also had a great game down low against that big, athletic front line the Aztecs have. Emery may not have scored many points but he was OUTSTANDING defensively, completely shutting down the Aztecs point guard. So even though the scoring line was very lopsided, it really was a team effort and a great win for the Cougars.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Kevin D said:


> Congrats to the Cougars......but they still have a return date in San Diego. Let's see if they are good enough to avoid the split. I think I'm putting my money on SDSU next go around.


I wasn't counting on them winning this one either, but now I'm interested in what will happen in San Diego. In my opinion, if one other Coug makes a showing, they beat SDSU by at least 20 last night. That's amazing! Let's hope Jax and Noah come to SOCAL ready to play and I think BYU has a chance. But then again, as all Coug fans know, our teams have a habit of choking out when it really matters.---------SS


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

If we are posting scores... 86 - 77. Go Lobos!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

billybob said:


> If we are posting scores... 86 - 77. Go Lobos!


Yes, the Lobos have had the Cougar's number the last few years, particularly at the Pit.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I just hope the coogs have a good center coach. This Davies kid has some potential if he can continue to beef-up and learn a few better moves under the hoop. Only a soph, I see him becoming a factor in the next two years. That's something the coogs have missed and teams with better front lines have caused them some issues, especially when they make it to the dance.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Saw Jimmette and the Kittens on Sportscenter today.... way to barely squeak past Wyoming. 2-11 from three point range and 7 for 21 for the game? I think somebody is buying the hype that they are something special..... Umm, ballhog much? The next closest players tooK 15 (Davies) and 9 shots by somebody else. I wish I'd have watched the game and must be missing something, because it didn't look all that great on Sportscenter.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

You know I am not a BYU fan, but to expect Jimmer to shoot lights out every night when the entire defense is focused solely on him is unrealistic. The dude still put up 26 points and it is allowing other players to step up. Also a win is a win not to be too cliche. 

On a side note, USU beat Nevada by 22 to win its 16th straight game. Up to 22nd in the AP polls now.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> The dude still put up 26 points and it is allowing other players to step up.


Is it? Or are they becoming dependent because he feels he has to shoot the ball every time he touches it? I agree to make it very far in the tournament, they need other people to step up but if they're playing like this against Wyoming and nobody else shows up, how are they going to play against good teams, let alone show up against good teams if Jimmer has an off night? I don't think they will.... and they'll exit early, as usual.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Riverrat77 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > The dude still put up 26 points and it is allowing other players to step up.
> ...


Are you judging the team by one game? Even good teams have bad nights once in a while. Last night was one of those nights for BYU. The entire team was out of rhythm and Jimmer in particular looked worn out. Emery, Hartsock and Collinsworth continue to struggle offensively forcing Jimmer and Davies to take up the slack and it is starting to show on them. I watched the SDSU-CSU game last night and noticed the Aztecs are having similar troubles and they too BARELY escaped with a win against an inferior opponent. Even Ohio State barely escaped with a win against Northwestern last time they played. You may be right about BYU and an early tournament exit - history is certainly on your side - but you can't come to that conclusion based solely on last night's performance, especially if all you saw of the game were the lowlights on SportsCenter.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think we might be looking at what happened to Utah football as far as ranking is concerned. I think BYU has played some great ball, I'm not taking that away from them, and I will say that road games in the MWC have always been tough, and I will admit that the Y has a big bullseye on their backs, BUT I don't think they are a top 10 team. I have watched a few "other" college teams this year and there are some good "teams" out there, ones with some big front lines. I think once the Y runs into the teams with the front lines they will be in trouble. Jimmer may keep it close by dropping 30 or 40 points, but points in the paint will make a difference come tourney time.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I think we might be looking at what happened to Utah football as far as ranking is concerned. I think BYU has played some great ball, I'm not taking that away from them, and I will say that road games in the MWC have always been tough, and I will admit that the Y has a big bullseye on their backs, BUT I don't think they are a top 10 team. I have watched a few "other" college teams this year and there are some good "teams" out there, ones with some big front lines. I think once the Y runs into the teams with the front lines they will be in trouble. Jimmer may keep it close by dropping 30 or 40 points, but points in the paint will make a difference come tourney time.


Thanks hnd, thats basically my point..... He wont drop 30 or 40 every game, especially when teams focus on him and if the other guys dont show that they're any sort of scoring threat, I'd do whatever it takes to make byu beat you with other people. I dont think they can do it.... And I think they're becoming accustomed to Jimmer showing up huge when the rest of the team dogs it on the floor. Come tournament time, a one man team isnt going to make much of a dent in the field. Thats not just based on the Wyoming game either.... What happens in the sdsu game if jimmer doesnt have a big night? What about the south florida game that went to double overtime? Jimmer doesnt score 32 and they're toast. Thats SOUTH FLORIDA.....not exactly a basketball powerhouse right? Their success this season is based on one player's success or failure and to get very far at the top.levels of sport, your whole team usually has to show.up or its a short ride


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

that's kind of like saying "what happens to the Lakers if Kobe doesn't have a big game." Every team needs every play to play a great game to win the tourney. No exceptions. And thing with college hoops, is with players going to the NBA from high school, or one-and-done at best, the talent level in college basketball has been reduced. Figure that any given year, there are about 30-45 players in college that are NBA-level talent. Teams are lucky to have one of those guys. And teams that do, can win a first round game. Teams with two guys will make it to the second weekend and teams with three are in the final 4. 

But here is a kicker to it - most of the NBA talent that are in college any more are in their freshman, maybe sophomore year at most. Few NBA quality players have four years of experience. Add to that, guard play dominates the tourneyment every year for the simple reason that the easiest way to play defense on a team you don't know and haven't prepared for, is to drop into a zone. Zone defense favors Jimmer and the Cougs. In conference play, you get coaches that see every team at least twice, and have played Jimmer for four years now and have learned Dave Rose's system, and how to defend Jimmer. Teams they face in the tournyment won't have that luxury. 

Now all that said, I think at best BYU wins 2 games - so sweet 16. They are a good team. The more I watch them this year, the more convinced I get that they are good - not great. But, just as I enjoyed watching the Utes when Van Horn, Doleac, and Miller et. al. were playing great seasons, I'll sit back and enjoy watching of the most energetic and fun player in college basketball play for the home team. Besides, it sure beats the sewage the Jazz have been putting on the floor lately.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The difference between those great Utah teams and this BYU team is depth. Those Ute names you threw out, GF, all made it to the NBA. Doleac, Van Horn, and Miller all had long careers. Hanno Mottola dang near made it also. BYU has Jimmer. 

RR is correct that the Cougars will only go as far as Jimmer can carry them. That's what makes their success all the more remarkable to me. Call Fredette a ball hog if you want, but even after the crummy shooting night he's still averaging 42% from 3 point land, 48% from the field, and 89% from the line. That's superb shooting from the guard position!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The same guy running down Jimmer said that Blake Griffin was overrated and wouldn't make it in the NBA. This same rat also said Collie was to slow for the NFL, and that Max Hall would NEVER play in the NFL. To say one player can't carry a team in the NCAA is beyond inane. Ever hear of Larry Bird, Ralph Sampson, Isiah Thomas, Carmelo Anthony, or Allen Iverson among others?


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Riverrat77 said:


> Come tournament time, a one man team isnt going to make much of a dent in the field.


Of course you are right RR. Guys like Andy Katz, who is picking BYU to make it to the Elite 8, and Joe Lunardi, who currently has BYU as a 2 seed in his latest Bracketology, know nothing. They live in a bubble with all of us zoobies.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Is Max Hall still in the NFL? How did that work out again? At this point, does he REMEMBER being in the NFL after getting drilled back to the bench? I wonder if he and Collie try and help each other remember bits and pieces of last season? :lol: 

Honestly, I don't think anything has changed for BYU as far as the tournament goes.... they're one dimensional and if you shut that one guy down, I don't think the rest of the team can carry them very far. Sorry if that doesn't sit well but Jimmer isn't Larry Bird, Isaiah Thomas or Carmelo Anthony..... or the great white hope to carry BYU to a title, despite how hard BYU fans want to believe it. First the Jazz begin to fold, then the unbeatable Cougs lose a couple games.... there's going to be some severe knashing of teeth when Jimmer fever results in burnout by the Cougs in the first or second round. :twisted:


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

BYU just beat a good UNLV squad 78-64 and Jimmer only scored 29 despite being double-teamed from baseline to baseline the entire game. Four BYU players score in double digits and Jimmer gets 7 assists. Anyone who thinks BYU is a one-man team should watch both of their wins this season over the Rebels. They were both total team efforts.

Favorite part of the game: Jimmer draining a 28 footer on Trevon Willis, then a few plays later Trevon tries to do the same and misses badly. The crowd chants "You're not Jimmer!" in response.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Is Max Hall still in the NFL? How did that work out again? At this point, does he REMEMBER being in the NFL after getting drilled back to the bench? I wonder if he and Collie try and help each other remember bits and pieces of last season?


Yes, Max Hall will still have a job in the NFL next fall, unless there is a lock out. Collie was on pace for the Pro Bowl until he got hurt. I wonder why you omitted responding to my reference to Blake Griffin. :O•-:

I don't think any Cougar fans think winning the whole thing is a lock, but they do indeed have a better chance than any BYU team since the Danny Ainge led team, which made it to the Elite Eight before being stopped by Virginia. Once you get past the first two rounds, anything can happen, who predicted the Final Four correctly last year? Answer: NOBODY! I do know this, BYU has a far better chance than the utes, since they won't even get invited to the NIT anytime soon. Watching BYU handle UNLV like they just did was very encouraging, kind of throws the Y haters cute little theory out the door. :twisted:


----------

